
Harry Clarke’s Looking Glass - prismatic
http://publicdomainreview.org/2016/10/12/harry-clarkes-looking-glass/
======
prismatic
The PDR article doesn't mention any link between them, but Clarke's
illustrations look very influenced by Aubrey Beardsley to me. I find both
interesting as examples of the kind of thing that minimalist/modernist
aesthetics both destroyed and grew out of (in the sense that Beardsley and
Clarke both display the Victorian horror vacui and love of ornamentation, but
also experiment with huge swathes of empty space):

[http://www.victorianweb.org/art/illustration/clarke/decadent...](http://www.victorianweb.org/art/illustration/clarke/decadent.html)

~~~
padraic7a
If you are interested in Harry Clarke's work check out the collection of
materials from his studio available on the Digital Repository of Ireland's
site.
[https://repository.dri.ie/catalog/9593zf44k](https://repository.dri.ie/catalog/9593zf44k)
It includes a succinct bio.

